# Can curvy girls rock skirts??



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi everyone I really want a cute denim skirt (I don't own any skirts at all!)
but Im quite well lets say curvy, Im a 14 uk size in jeans I would wear it with tights but my legs are pretty toned imo I just wanna know would I get stares or sniggers if I wear a skirt


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 21, 2008)

heck yeah!
skirts can be flattering on all shapes and sizes and they are (IMO) sooooo comfy and so cute. 

the biggest thing i would be concerned about is the length, try to find a flattering length for your height/shape. you want something that doesn't hit at the "widest" part of your legs or calves. for most people, a flattering legnth is just below the knee (1-2"). a tulip hem can look amazing on curvy gals if youre comfortable with your curves. otherwise a-line is flattering on most anyone. also pencil skirts are pretty popular, if you think youd be comfortable in that.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 21, 2008)

I can *shrugs*

It depends on what you really mean by "curves" though. And it also depends on the type of skirt.


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blueeyesangel18* 

 
_Hi everyone I really want a cute denim skirt (I don't own any skirts at all!)
but Im quite well lets say curvy, Im a 14 uk size in jeans I would wear it with tights but my legs are pretty toned imo I just wanna know would I get stares or sniggers if I wear a skirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
14 is the best size to be, pencil skirts will look amazing on you with a pair of high heels.
With slightly curvy figures try not to go above the knee, also longer skirts can look very beautiful and elegant.


----------



## kattybadatty (Dec 21, 2008)

the higher the skirt, the higher the heel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...because the more leg/thigh you show, the more length you will need in a shoe, to elongate the leg so it does not look stumpy. and opaque tights/leggings to great with short skirts!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Dec 21, 2008)

im a uk size 14 and i wear skirts all the time with black tights, but thats just cause im paranoid about how my legs look when theyre pale haha. i wear them without tights when im tanned. im actually more comfortable in a lot of skirts than i am in jeans.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 21, 2008)

It depends on what you mean by curvy. I think we think of it differently. I'm thin and curvy and wear skirts all the time and I love them.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thats a US size 12....I don't really think there is a particuler size limit that can wear skirts or anything for that matter....it's just finding the skirts that flatter your frame.


----------



## lindas1983 (Dec 21, 2008)

It sounds like you've a good pair of legs so hell yeah you should be able to rock a skirt.  In my opinion getting away with wearing skirts is all about the legs not the waistline.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 21, 2008)

agreed with tha girlss... you can wear skirts SUREE!! why not??? hehe thing is like people say finding the right length & right shape to flatter you!!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your opinions I'm going shopping tomorrow


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, for one, am curvy (if your curvy means the same as my curvy) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I have a long denim skirt ... I mean, it falls somewhere near my ankles ... Its a mermaid fit (stretchable denim - rust colored) ... Has a slit at the middle, at the back .... God, it's the most flattering skirt I have ... Since you want a denim skirt, try something long for starters, if you feel okie ... HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tell us how it goes ....


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 23, 2008)

well i'm a uk size 18 and i wear skirts when i go on nights out all the time! lengh is the main thing i worry about - i'd never wear a skirt that is short.  generally i go for pencil skirts which are below the knee and killer heels or just above the knee skirts. and if you are feeling paranoid wear some tights or leggins underneeth (or when it's cold!!)

but yeah heels are generally a must when i wear a skirt because it makes my legs longer and therefore they look slimmer!


----------



## gingin501 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blueeyesangel18* 

 
_Hi everyone I really want a cute denim skirt (I don't own any skirts at all!)
but Im quite well lets say curvy, Im a 14 uk size in jeans I would wear it with tights but my legs are pretty toned imo I just wanna know would I get stares or sniggers if I wear a skirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's all about finding the right skirt for your size and shape.  I am very curvy and I most have some flare in my skirts.  I could not dare wear a straight pencil skirt by no means!  LOL!  

Grab some skirts and hit the dressing room and see what works for you!  

Good luck!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm bigger, i wear skirts. i like them with black tights, or tights and boots. it's more a warmth/pale thing though. i find leggings under skirts to be really flattering.
i find that mid calf boots work well on me and so do skirts that hit the top of the knee.


----------



## couturesista (Dec 23, 2008)

ITA, about the pencil skirts. I love them with ankle boots and stilettos/pumps. You shoud try some reallly sexy and funky tights/stockings! Very pin-upish! oh, and try some belts with the skirts if its appropriate!

There's always Spanx and shapers!


----------



## nikkim (Dec 23, 2008)

It doesn't matter what size you are as long as your clothes are flattering. I am a size 18-20, I love to wear skirts, I think I have a great pair of legs. Rock you skirts and have fun doing it!!!


----------



## FlashBang (Dec 24, 2008)

Any size and any shape can rock a skirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ITA with everyone here, it totally depends on the length and cut.

Im a UK size 8, hourglass shape and I can pretty much wear any skirt, but because of my height (Im 5'3'') I have to be very careful with length so that I dont look dwarfed. I end up limited sometimes to fairly short skirts (thigh high and sometimes shorter). I like wearing short skirts but I would love to look elegant and I find that really hard to achieve with my height when it comes to skirts/dresses.

Curvier girls rock the pencil skirt by far the best because you need to have those curves to make it look good, its the most flattering and so vintage pin up style.
Pins are also important, if youve got a good pair, flaunt them but if you feel self concious put on some tights or leggings. Patterned are opaque are actually very in this season.


----------



## MadameXK (Dec 24, 2008)

Women of all sizes should love their body and realize how beautiful they are. For every guy that loves size 0's, there will be a guy who loves a size 16. If you feel comfortable with your body and what you are wearing, it will show and you absolutely will not draw snickers. If you do, they are undoubtedly jealous.

However, I think for women of all sizes there are some rules for skirts, like no mini skirts after college, nothing too tight or short, just basic anti-tacky precautions. As long as you look tasteful, who cares what size you are; keep your head up high and strut your stuff


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 24, 2008)

lets not focus on the size of the garment.. look @ what looks good on your body.  I am a size 14-16 I love pencil skirts.. high waisted pants and skirts everything.. as long is it compliments my figure.  I won't let my size hold me back.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd say so. I think anyone can wear a skirt, it depends on the right length, shape and material of the skirt.


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Dec 27, 2008)

I think there's a definite difference between being "curvy" and being "over weight". That difference will decide whether or not you should wear skirts.


----------



## Korms (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm a UK 16 and I wear skirts, in fact, I often feel they look better on me than jeans although it took me a long time to realise this!  Tulip skirts are awesome, they kind of go in at the bottom like a pencil skirt so give a great hourglass figure.  

At the end of the day, nobody is too fat to wear anything if it's what they want to wear and feel comfy in.


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm "curvy" and I wear skirts a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm a size 10, and I have an ass lol. As long as the skirt fits and is not too short (because asses definitely lift up skirts hahah), you should be fine!


----------



## jalisha (Dec 29, 2008)

it doesn't matter what people think, you could where anything that makes you feel good about yourself!


----------



## NoHeroesAnymore (Jan 10, 2009)

Of course you can rock a skirt. Size does not matter as long as your happy with yourself and feel good. I say buy whatever you please.


----------



## mscasanova (Jan 21, 2009)

I would say yes! Although when it comes to me? no. I can never find one that fits perfect. ya know?


----------



## widdershins (Jan 22, 2009)

Skirts hug curves in alllll the right places--especially pencil skirts. Hot hot yowza!


----------

